# Books & sermons William G. Blaikie



## Mayflower (Aug 31, 2006)

I saw at SGCB that they published books from William G. Blaikie about Lessons from the Lives of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, Joseph and Moses, Joshua & 1 and 2 Samuel.

Anyone familair or read sermons from William G. Blaikie ? Would you recommed him, esepcially his books on the livesof Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, Joseph and Moses, Joshua & 1 and 2 Samuel ?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 1, 2006)

He sticks out at me every time I look at that site, because I had someone recommend one of his books to me most firmly. But, I haven't read him, so I'll just wait to see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## Brett McKinley (Sep 12, 2006)

Whenever I've read or heard Blaikie quoted in sermons I've always appreciated his ability to make practical observations on the OT. Three works of note: Comm's on I & II Sam., Joshua, and a very interesting book: Heroes of Israel. 

I was very glad to see SGCB reprinting him. I'm sure you would profit. On a similar note, have you read Joseph Hall's Contemplations?

Enjoy!


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brett McKinley_
> 
> I was very glad to see SGCB reprinting him. I'm sure you would profit. On a similar note, have you read Joseph Hall's Contemplations?
> 
> Enjoy!



I will check these works out. I have not read Joseph Hall's Contemplations. Any reviews you have ?


----------



## Brett McKinley (Sep 16, 2006)

In his very helpful and humorous work, Commenting on Commentaries, Spurgeon wrote about Hall's Contemplations: "... if its price were raised in proportion to its real value, it would become one of the most costly books extant." I believe it's currently o.p., but you could probably find it on the web.

After I sent my last post, I remembered that I did get rid of one book by Blaikie. It was a Bible survey, possibly with that title and it's not bad, but just basic.

Enjoy,


----------



## py3ak (Sep 16, 2006)

Ralph, I like Blaikia. I am using his commentaries on 1 and 2 Samuel, and although he is sometimes too Victorian for me, on the whole he is very good. It is not at all a technical commentary, but he does address most of the theological questions raised by the text, and does so in a competent if nor exhaustive manner. I would recommend him.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 16, 2006)

Dear Brett & RubÃ©n, thanks for your repley.


----------

